# Looking for opinions...



## jeff (Aug 14, 2007)

REVISED 8/15

I've got an idea rattling around my brain...
If we can pull it off, it'll be incredible!!
More significant than any penturning forum, book, or magazine.

We could forever change the pen world, the on-line one, anyway.
It'll take *ALL of you*, and a little bit of me, to pull this off.

Help me get started...

If you had to list 6-8 major topics in pen *making*, what would they be? (This is the MAKING only - misc stuff like photography, marketing, etc., is another question...)

Here's what I think:

Overview (brief intro for those unfamiliar with penmaking)
Equipment (power tools, hand tools, jigs, fixtures, etc.)
Supplies (consumables - glue, finishes, sandpaper, etc.)
Raw Materials (wood, plastic, castings, etc.)
Kits & Parts (sources, customizations, metalworking, etc.)
Design Concepts (style, material, and finish selection, etc.)
Processes (segmenting, drilling, turning, special techniques, etc.)
Finishing (types, application, assembly, etc.)
What do *YOU* think?


----------



## alphageek (Aug 14, 2007)

Ok... You lead us into that you have a great idea, but then no real clue about it?

I think the only addition to the topic list that I would think makes sense to add is: Assembly ... A non-trivial thing once done with finishing (could be a sub-topic in finishing, but finishing usually deals with the more detailed part of finishing the actual blank, not assembly)


----------



## rherrell (Aug 14, 2007)

How about Concept? When you have an idea for a pen do you write it down? Or like me,obsess over it in my mind all week then go in the shop on the weekend and just start making mistakes 'till something sticks!!


----------



## Texatdurango (Aug 14, 2007)

Design would need to play in there somewhere.  I'm sitting here thinking how I'm going to scale out some segments and what wood to use on the pen I'll make today.

Edit... Oops, didn't see the post above.  Just shows that great minds think alike!
George


----------



## jeffj13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I'd put imagination or creativity right up there.

jeff


----------



## GoodTurns (Aug 14, 2007)

Jeff-
Looks like you came up with a pretty solid list to start with, most are probably saying "Don't see anything missing", so not a ton of responses.  My first instinct was what the other responses are hitting  IDEAS.  I frequently find myself staring at my blank shelf, looking for an idea (sometimes I will go to the show off forum and search for a specific wood type used by someone else).  A forum for either ideas or questions about design considerations or combinations that folks have tried (good or bad results) would seem useful.  I have bought blanks that I thought would be perfect for a specific kit only to absolutely hate the finished combination, a warning from someone that an idea has been tried before would have been nice!

By the way, didn't you already change the penmaking world once?[][]


----------



## gerryr (Aug 14, 2007)

Jeff,
I think that's a pretty complete list.  I can't decide if assembly should be added or not.  Design, concept, whatever you want to call it certainly enters into making a pen, and for some people, it's the first and most important step, but except for having a place where people could post ideas they're kicking around or show photos of works in progress, I don't think it would actually be worth much.  You can't really have a discussion about the creative process because everyone approaches it differently and there is no magic formula for how to design a pen or anything else.


----------



## ctwxlvr (Aug 14, 2007)

Looks good to me=-)


----------



## CaptG (Aug 14, 2007)

How about shop layouts.  Different ways to maximize available space, improve the work flow, storage systems, dust collection ideas, etc.  A variety of plans for those with small spaces to those with large work areas.


----------



## jeff (Aug 14, 2007)

Here's a hint... These are things we're (YOU'RE!) going to write about. Think about a book with 4000 authors. Imagine if we could suck the penturning knowledge out of thousands of minds and assemble and organize it into a gigantic, searchable database. Sounds like confusion and anarchy, I know, but trust me, it'll be awesome. 

So I'm trying to identify tangible topics we can use as big, top level entries down into the labryinth of topics naturally occurring underneath each.

I agree that "Design", which encompasses all the things like selection of type of pen, materials, finish, etc. should be on this list too.


----------



## DocStram (Aug 14, 2007)

You might want to think about a special section on "Getting Started".  What I mean is .... if we have a semi-interested person stop by .... we want a way of drawing her/him into the world of penturning.  The Getting Started section would be written in a very user friendly, step-by-step guide to turning a simple pen.


----------



## jeff (Aug 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DocStram_
> <br />You might want to think about a special section on "Getting Started".  What I mean is .... if we have a semi-interested person stop by .... we want a way of drawing her/him into the world of penturning.  The Getting Started section would be written in a very user friendly, step-by-step guide to turning a simple pen.


Al - That's just the kind of idea that will make this work. Now, get busy!


----------



## gerryr (Aug 14, 2007)

Don't we already have that?  I think it was done by either George in Winnipeg or Jim in Oakville, but I could be completely wrong about that.


----------



## jckossoy (Aug 14, 2007)

I would create a subsection under wood for grain.  xcut, straight, lamenated, etc. and how to choose which side will be the top and the bottom.  I generally let the wood tell me what the pattern of the pen is going to be.  The more grain, the less work needed to show the beauty.  A plain wood that doesn't show a lot of grain, the artist (or lunatic or whatever) has nearly complete freedom to show off the beauty of the wood and their skill.

Kol Tov,


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Aug 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> <br />Don't we already have that?  I think it was done by either George in Winnipeg or Jim in Oakville, but I could be completely wrong about that.


I'm afraid I can't take the credit....
It was Jim in Oakville. It's in the articles section called "Building on the Basics". It's a good, well written article.


----------



## Scott (Aug 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jeff_
> <br />Here's a hint... These are things we're (YOU'RE!) going to write about. Think about a book with 4000 authors. Imagine if we could suck the penturning knowledge out of thousands of minds and assemble and organize it into a gigantic, searchable database.



Hi Jeff!

I was wondering if this might be your idea.  Here are my small thoughts:

* Instead of "Construction" call that main topic "Processes", which would include everything from preparation to assembly.

* One additional topic on "Design and Conceptualization", which could include everything from aesthetics to "How the Heck did they do That?"

When you mention database, most people think of dry statistics or other "catalogued" information.  I doubt this is what you have in mind.  If I'm reading you right, this would look a lot like a giant book that is constantly updated.  Very cool stuff!

If there is anything I can do to help, please let me know!

Scott.


----------



## arioux (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi,

I i get it right, here are some topics ideas:

Display and storage (Single or multiple display, trays, boxes, etc...)
Boot set-up at show or showcase in store (Type of set-up, lightning, prÃ©sentation etc...)
Marketing tools (wood-id cards, flyers, web site building, promotional idea etc...)

Alfred


----------



## leehljp (Aug 15, 2007)

Sounds great! Super! I will buy it! 

Do we get our names in the book? []


----------



## eskimo (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm not sure if this should be a sub-category under supplies or a category in itself, but a discussion about the various types and styles of pen kits would be very helpful.  Particularly when there are a number of the same, or very similar, pens offered by various vendors under different names.  I was thinking about information such as tube sizes, bushing sizes, plating options and cross references, such as the Sierra & Wall Street II.


----------



## jeff (Aug 15, 2007)

OK, I've modified the top post in this topic to include your ideas... Excellent stuff. 

Now, let's make a list of 6 topics not directly related to making the pen?

I'll start with a few:

Selling 
Photography
Pen Care
Inks & Papers

Your turn!


----------



## thewishman (Aug 15, 2007)

So we're creating the ultimate Pencyclopedia?

Chris


----------



## arioux (Aug 15, 2007)

Ok, take number two:

Wood conservation, preparaiton, and storage
Shop setup idea, layout, maintenance
Jigs and gizmo
Security, prevention and first aid tricks(don't laught, i need it often[])
Wood encyclopedia with information that we need.
Arguments for convincing LOML to let me buy more kits[}]


Ok, enough, my brain is on fire[)]

Alfred


----------



## jeff (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thewishman_
> <br />So we're creating the ultimate Pencyclopedia?
> 
> Chris


We are!


----------



## drayman (Aug 19, 2007)

I think this is a great idea, as long as its newbie freindly,


----------



## great12b4ever (Aug 19, 2007)

On topoics not directly related to pens how about,

Shipping,
advertising,
custom order forms ( deposits or not also)
Warranties and repairs
Displays,
Pen makers integrity, (I am thinking like a Code of Ethics or something to help promote professionalism in not only the making of pens, but the whole marketing and warranty of pens.

Rob


----------



## ashaw (Aug 19, 2007)

Jeff

We also need a section for pricing.   What's in the price of a pen.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Aug 19, 2007)

I do think a section on shop layout and what is best needed for tools. For example, do you buy the cheap drill press that only has a 2" travel or hold out for a larger travel? What ways to store blanks, kits, tools, and bushings? Sandpaper tips? and a chapter could go from there..

Oh, and Chris, I love the name!


----------



## thewishman (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Firefyter-emt_
> 
> Oh, and Chris, I love the name!



[][][]


----------



## sptfr43 (Aug 19, 2007)

we seem to be neglecting the marketing part of this.


----------



## jeff (Aug 27, 2007)

Discussion continues here...
http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=27377


----------



## kiddo (Aug 27, 2007)

Sounds like a Wikki to me.

The source code Wikkipedia uses is free...


----------

